# Photos of Sunny-7 weeks old



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally, some photos of my beloved baby, Sunny!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww how cute! What a little cute chub chub!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

What a sweetie... and a guts.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Yes, he is cute but he's a little DEVIL!!! So demanding, and completely taking over my life! Always has to be involved in what mommy is doing, whether it's eating, typing, working, showering, or just plain breathing! I can't even leave the room for 2 seconds without being called after! Solace, how do you ever manage (ELEVEN cockatiels + others)????  I only have one and already he's too much to handle! If I had 10 more Sunnies I think I'll just have to shoot myself.


----------



## Cockatiel1212 (Dec 13, 2009)

awwwwww he is so cute  my little girl is demanding to


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is too cute


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Annie said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. Yes, he is cute but he's a little DEVIL!!! So demanding, and completely taking over my life! Always has to be involved in what mommy is doing, whether it's eating, typing, working, showering, or just plain breathing! I can't even leave the room for 2 seconds without being called after! Solace, how do you ever manage (ELEVEN cockatiels + others)????  I only have one and already he's too much to handle! If I had 10 more Sunnies I think I'll just have to shoot myself.


That's so funny. I know exactly what you mean. I have two and I can't even go to the toilet by myself. Luckily guns are banned in Australia, so I'm reduced instead to curling up in the foetal position and rocking under my bed muttering to myself.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

He is a darling little fellow!


----------

